# NH 472 haybine?



## Kroshto (Feb 8, 2015)

How well does a nh 472 haybine work? Does it speed drying time up enough to justify the extra cost? This summer will be my first time baling my own hay and I acquired one so I was wanting to now if I need to sell it and buy a cutter and rake or use it? I will be baling 35 acres only. As of this time I only have a nh 269 square baler and the haybine. Do I still need a theader and rake? Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a haybine for a cutter. That said, I feel a rake is a mandatory "must have" piece of haying equipment. A tedder is nice too but hay can be made and has been made without a tedder for decades.

2 ways to cut using a haybine. Discharge the swath as wide as possible for sun drying or discharge it into a narrow windrow.

Whichever method you choose to discharge from the haybine cutter: You will still need a rake to put it in a windrow to form a windrow (if you spread wide) or to flippy the windrow to get the bottom dry if you discharge into a windrow from the getgo.

In light hay, the rake will be used to combine skimpy multiple skimpy windrows into something suitable for the baler. Rake can be used as an improvised tedder in a pinch too. A tedder is a 1 trick pony but it does that 1 trick very well.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

To elaborate further on my previous post: I like a haybine or (mower conditioner) for a small operations. They work well on small low hp tractors and work well on tractors minus cabs (no way would I personally operate a drum mower, disc mower, or discbine, without cab or home brew lexan safety shield for the operator at a minumum).

With the haybine or moco you gain conditioning that you do not get with a plain sickle mower, drum mower, or plain disc mower.

But as stated earlier you need a rake for any type cutter you use IMOP.


----------



## Kroshto (Feb 8, 2015)

what brand and size rake would you recommend and how much will i be looking at spending?


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

The rake is the one area you can cheap out on if money is tight. I rake with a couple antique relic John Deere 594 rakes on steel wheels. Paid $31 for one of them and $90 for the other. They do a wonderful job of raking and make loose fluffy windrows which aide in dry down time.

That said, they are not fast and being on steel they are not roadworthy either but they do a fine job of raking for what they are and are well suited for my piddle patch operation.

Lots of possibilities out there. Just depends on what features, capabilities, and price you wanna pay.


----------

